# Ya-ya's Chicken (Pheasant) brine recipe



## PuddleJumper

Ha! I did a google search for ideas on the Ya-Ya's brine to compare against the one I've been working on for a few months and MS was the 2nd or 3rd hit!

I'll revive the old thread from the fish recipe forum and add it to the general recipe forum.

I brine whole fryers for 12 hours then put them on the rotisserie with a small smoker box going for around an hour (more or less depending on the internal temps)
I'm on my fourth tweaking of the brine. It's close and can serve as a good starting point for someone else trying to get close.

Brine recipe per 1/2 gallon water: 
(dissolve into half the water and add the 2nd half as freezing ice cold water)

1/2 C Kosher salt
1/3 C Granulated sugar
3 T Lemon pepper seasoning
1 T Rubbed Sage
1 T Ground Thyme
1/2 T Garlic powder
1/2 T Onion powder

Make the amount proportionally to completly submerge the chicken- basically it's container size dependant.

To be as authentic as possible it should be cooked over open flame but I don't like all the flare ups so I opt for the rotisserie method with the added smoke box on the side.

This brine also works well on pheasant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Mechanic

YaYa's = good


----------



## PuddleJumper

The lemon flavor is still a little flat. I've tried lemon juice and lemon pepper seasoning in the brine but I may just need to squeeze fresh lemon on right before cooking. I'll try it next time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

